

Whatever you do, don't start playing Minecraft. - helium
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kn2-d5a3r94

======
Tichy
How does Minecraft compare to second life? I suppose the main difference is
fixed physics rules? Meaning there is wood that can automatically burn - in SL
you could create something that looks like wood, and then make it burn with an
extra script.

~~~
noodle
i don't know enough about SL to make a good comparison, but here's an attempt:

you can die in minecraft, there are enemies (in the non-free version), physics
rules are static, there are no scripts, and its not massively multiplayer.

~~~
bradhe
I'll add that there also aren't people in weird animal costumes having virtual
sex with each other in Minecraft.

~~~
noodle
don't get impatient, its only in alpha

